# QWERTYcube - An open source keyboard and mouse sim for any order cube



## StevenElliott (Sep 11, 2016)

(links are *bold*) In a *previous thread* I introduced QWERTYcube. Thanks to the helpful feedback in that thread as well as on */r/Cubers* I've created a new version. The most significant new feature is that any order cube (2x2 or above) is now supported.

Anyway, I'm curious what you guys think. You can find it's home page *here*. If you just want start playing with it without any preliminaries click *here*.

If working on JavaScript with three.js (a WebGL library) interests you we can talk about what features you might want to add. It has a *github page* where pull requests can be submitted.


----------



## Chree (Sep 11, 2016)

This is pretty cool. On mobile it's tough to handle big order cubes, since my fat fingers wind up turning multiple layers, and there doesn't seem to be a way to zoom in. I guess that would be too much of an issue on Desktop, so I'll pll ay with it more later. Fun


----------



## StevenElliott (Sep 12, 2016)

You're right that it's hard to point accurately enough on a mobile device. Maybe a stylus would help, but I haven't tried it. I bet a large tablet would be fairly usable though. In any case it has mobile support partly to demonstrate that it's possible to have a cube on mobile without installing an app.

I had to disable zooming because the browser kept misinterpreting multi-touch moves as requests to zoom or rotate. I think zooming would be pretty tedious since you'd probably have to zoom out again to move some other part of the cube. If you really want to zoom manually you can change the animateCameraLocation setting in the settings dialog.

Anyway, thanks for your feedback.


----------



## mikebolt (Oct 16, 2016)

Well done! I tried to make something like this with Three.js and CSS3D by modifying the chrome cube lab project. I was only partially successful. I think WebGL is the best choice here. Here's an example by the way: https://mikebolt.github.io/ThreeTwist/examples/example_5.html

Maybe if I get some time I will play around with this and add some features or something.

You should also check out molarmanful's gCube project: https://github.com/molarmanful/gCube. There seems to be lots of interest in recreating the old Java applet that let you put lots of interactive cubes on a page with pre-applied algorithms. This would really be helpful for people making tutorial pages. You could do this with something like HTML custom elements: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/Web_Components/Custom_Elements


----------

